# GTX 980 Umbau mit Accelero Twin Turbo 3



## Rezam (14. Oktober 2014)

Zu einem UHD Monitor gehört natürlich eine potente Grafikkarte. Da nun endlich Nvidea eine effiziente und leistungsstarke gelauncht hat, fiel meine Wahl auf eine GTX 980. Manche würden sagen eine OC-GTX 970 tuts ja auch. Stimmt, diese muss aber für 4k übertaktet werden und ist damit nicht mehr ganz so effizient.
Zudem wollte ich das Standard DHE-Design, weil bei mir die Grafikkarte senkrecht im Gehäuse ( Raven Ver. 3 ) sitzt. Da warme Luft eh nach oben drängt, würde der DHE Vorteile bringen.
Da nun die Ansprüche geklärt waren wurde die Graka bestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht das Schnuckelchen aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im eingebauten Betriebszustand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch der Unterschied Full-HD zu UHD. Das Hintergrundpic ist 1920x1080.

*Die Entscheidung zum Alternativkühler:
*Da ich doch einen sehr leisen PC schätze, wurde mir die relativ leise Karte doch zu laut. Obwohl dies meine leiseste gekaufte Grafikkarte ist / war.

Zudem konnte ich in GPU-Z ablesen, das die Graka immer wieder an die thermische Grenze stösst und sich ein wenig drosselt. Um es ganz genau zu nehmen, das Powertarget und das thermische Target wechselten sich ab.
Also fix MSI-Afterbruner installiert und die Lüfterkurve hochgeschraubt. Siehe da, wenn die Karte unter 79° bleibt, begrenzt nur noch das Powertarget. Aber damit wäre die Karte noch lauter :/ .

Hier kommt der bei mir rumliegende Accelero Twin Turbo 3 ins Spiel.

Eine nagelneue 550€ Grafikkarte aufschrauben? Jaaaaa PCGH'ler machen das so.
Also eben mal die Karte zerlegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Manch einer wird sehen, das ich viel zu viel auseinander genommen habe. Aber ich wollte sicher gehen die Grafikkarte ganz zu lassen.

Danach wurde der Accelero installiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie ihr sehen könnt wird bei mir keine Backplate angebracht. Das Original geht nicht mehr und das vom Accelero hat bei meiner 6870 schon die Kühlleistung verschlechtert. Das Backplate hat Kühlrippen entgegen der Luftrichtung bei mir. 
Zusätzlich zur Lüfterkurve wird die Grake durch eine variable Luftzufuhr unterstützt. Der untem im Gehäuse sitzende Lüfter hat einen Wärmefühler, der in den Kühlrippen des Accelero steckt. Somit bekommt die Graka automatisch mehr Frischluft je wärmer sie ist.

*Der Lohn der Mühe:
*Die Karte bleibt bei maximal 65°C stehen. Vorher ging sie bis um die 80° und der Lüfter hat dann die Temp gehalten.
Zudem ist sie fast nicht mehr hörbar und fährt nun nur noch gegen das Powertarget. Das heißt, stabilere Boosttaktrate, leiser und kühler ( ergo Lebensdauer ).
Vielleicht nicht ganz genau, aber ich meine, dass im GPU-Z die Power Consumption 0,5-1,5% niedriger ausfällt. Die Graka also durch weniger Temperatur etwas ( !  ) weniger Strom benötigt.
Das könnte ja liebenswerter Weise PCGH testen  .

Ich hoffe das ich so manchen ein paar Einblicke geben konnte.

Mfg Rezam

Zu guter letzt noch ein Beispiel.
Grid Autosport alles max in 3840x2160, Nvidea Systemsteuerung auf anwendungsgesteuert:
Interner Grid Autosport Benchmark average 84fps.

System:
Intel 4790k
GTX 980 "Standard"
16GB DDR3 2133er 
Gigabyte Z97x-UD3H
Samsung SSD 840 Pro
Be Quiet Straight 480W E9


----------



## micsterni14 (14. Oktober 2014)

Toller Bericht

...kurze Frage, hast du so passive ,kleine Kühlerchen auf die Spannungswandler, oder RAM´s geklebt?

Und Zweitens, kann man nun endlich bei den 980ern die Spawatemperatur auslesen?

MfG


----------



## Rezam (14. Oktober 2014)

Ne ich hab keine Kühlkörper aufgeklebt. Beim Standardkühler waren Leitpads drauf und dann eine ganzflächige Metallplatte. Die Platte und die Pads sind weg und die bedeckten Bausteine bekommen nun direkt Frischluft zugefächelt. Nein die anderen Temps kann ich weder mit GPU-Z noch mit Afterburner auslesen.

Gruß


----------



## IDempiree (14. Oktober 2014)

Hast Du denn vllt mal geschaut ob die Rückenplatte die gtx 980 abdecken würde, also ganz? Das würde mich sehr interessieren wenn Du diese vlt. mal kurz anhalten könntest sofern Du nicht schon geschaut hast. Das wäre ja ansonsten eine wirklich günstige Alternative. Ich hab die Asus 980 Reference und Sie ist zwar auch nicht laut aber noch leiser wäre schön und meine geht natürlich auch auf 80c hoch und auf 70c halten wäre vom oc potenzial einfach bombe...


----------



## Rezam (14. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eventuell kannst auch die orginale Backplate verwenden mit dem Accelero. Wie gesagt, ich hab einen Luftstrom an Vorder- und Rückseite von unten nach oben. Geht halt bei mir wegen der 90° Drehung vom Mainboard. Ich hatte bei der Ati 6870 mit Backplate glaub 8°C mehr Temperatur.


----------



## micsterni14 (14. Oktober 2014)

Die anfängliche Begeisterung der Idee mit der Backplate, ist bei Mir jedenfalls ins Gegenteil umgeschlagen...

Den TT II kaufe ich jederzeit wieder, aber diese Version, Nein danke.....


----------



## Rezam (15. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch ein GPU-Z nach 2 Stunden Raiden.
3840x2160er Auflösung, 4xAF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe das es jemanden es zur Orientierung nutzen kann.


----------



## IDempiree (16. Oktober 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Die anfängliche Begeisterung der Idee mit der Backplate, ist bei Mir jedenfalls ins Gegenteil umgeschlagen...
> 
> Den TT II kaufe ich jederzeit wieder, aber diese Version, Nein danke.....


 
Hast DU dir das gute Stück auch bestellt und verbaut?



@TE: Danke für die Infos und Bilder. Ist auf jedenfall eine günstige Lösung, die anscheind  ja auch noch vollkommen Ihren Dienst verrichtet. Mein Umbau steht nächsten Monat an aber weiß noch nicht sicher was es wird.


----------



## micsterni14 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte beide Versionen bei mir im Einsatz...


----------



## TheR3venger (18. Oktober 2014)

Sieht super aus und die ergebnisse sind beeindruckend für luftkühlung


----------



## micsterni14 (18. Oktober 2014)

Und der CPUkühler passt noch? Nix aufm Mainboard blockiert?


----------



## Rezam (19. Oktober 2014)

Mit der Backplate dürfte es eng werden. Wobei es auch ohne diese mit den Temps alles in Ordnung ist. Nicht vergessen das bei mir das Mainboard um 90° gedreht ist. Somit hab ich auf der Rückseite auch einen Luftstrom. Zudem hat der Lüfter unter der Grafikkarte einen Temperaturfühler, welcher in den Kühlrippen der Karte steckt. Ergo bekommt die Karte mehr Frischluft je wärmer sie ist.
Hoffe das es ausführlich genug war. Das Kühlkonzept hab ich ca 6 Monate nit der alten Graka eingestellt. Macht sich halt mit so wenig wie möglich Lautstärke bezahlt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. Oktober 2014)

Rezam schrieb:


> Ne ich hab keine Kühlkörper aufgeklebt. Beim Standardkühler waren Leitpads drauf und dann eine ganzflächige Metallplatte. Die Platte und die Pads sind weg und die bedeckten Bausteine bekommen nun direkt Frischluft zugefächelt. Nein die anderen Temps kann ich weder mit GPU-Z noch mit Afterburner auslesen.
> 
> Gruß


 verrsteh ich das also richtig das du keine passiv kühlkörper über deinen spawas verwendest sondern nur den reinen Luftzug?
dann mal viel spaß.. da wird das dann nix mit längerer Lebensdauer. Spawas immer mit passivkühlkörpern kühlen!!!    auf ramkühlkörper kann man ggf. verzichten aber nicht auf die auf den spawas  facepalm


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Du solltest dringend passive Kühlkörperchen verwenden.


----------



## Schrotti (20. Oktober 2014)

Dann lebt die Karte ja nicht lange ohne Kühler auf den Spawas.


----------



## pocksworld (24. Dezember 2014)

Kann bestätigen,das der Twin Turbo 3 schon richtig ordentlich kühlt.Habe diesen auf meine 6950@6970 drauf gebaut und....super.Bei 1200mv und 900/1300 Hz geht die Karte in allen bereichen nicht mehr über die 70 Grad Marke.Allerdings habe ich die Backplatte drauf gebaut und gemerkt,....hui, das wird knapp.Also an alle die diesen Kühler kaufen möchten, schaut auf ausreichenden Platz oben wie unten wenn ihr ihn komplett installiert.In diesem sinne, frohe Weihnachten an alle.


----------

